# Anyone Else...



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Hoping that the Wolves continue to lose games now? Making a push towards the playoffs right now is highly unlikely. I am thinking we can convince KG to stay another season. But we can start developing our youngers guys now like Banks, McCants and Griffin. Also, we get a better pick. The only downside is that we can say we didn't make the playoffs another season and there is a chance KG would demand a trade. 

Thoughts?


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

I seconed that hope...but...
as you must have read,KG blasted at teammates after the game for joking around...obv. KG is a Fighter till the bitter end,how do you think he is going to react to a move that will somehow show that the team is saying our season is over lets loose ..the more the better?
it's rough...


----------



## Jay_DX (Mar 23, 2005)

Time is starting to run out for the 'Ticket. I really hope that he'll stay for one more year and will keep playing with the young talent we got there. It would help if McHale would be gone by then...

I totally agree with you, sheefo, we should bring in Bracey Wright from D-League as backup for MB3 and start McCants as the shooting guard. Perhaps we could pick up a talented big man in the draft and the lineup for next year would be awesome!

btw: why is Griffin sitting out game after game? Is he hurt or did he just displease the coach?


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

sheefo13 said:


> Hoping that the Wolves continue to lose games now?


Absolutely not. Tanking a wrecked season is no way to make players look forward to the future with guts and optimism; what that teaches them is that you can just blow off a mess and start clean next year.

Garnett's right: These losses are supposed to hurt--hurt badly enough that you try to avoid them if you can. Getting used to them--heck, _hoping_ for them in order to get something good in the lottery--will do nothing but 1) dull the hurt and embarrassment they should feel so they don't care next year if they lose some more and, 2) drive Kevin Garnett nuts and maybe out of Minnesota.

He's still got the right mindset, and his teammates (and fans) should be thinking like he does.

Laurie


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I am begining to hope we lose... I am not saying that they just tank the season. It will really be pointless to make a push for the playoffs now, just because we will likely not make it and a sweep in the first round is going to hurt worse than not making the playoffs in a sense. Making the playoffs means we also lose a pick.

I do think that KG won't be a wolf next season, for the simple fact that they (management) can not put a solid team around. He has done all that he can, taking a pay cut is including. KG really does deserve to win a championship, but realisticly, it won't be here. UNLESS, we can turn this thing around by dealing a lot of the players with those huge contracts. Maybe taking a chance on some guys. 

But realisticly, not pesimisticly, we do need to begin the rebuilding process. I think if we do rebuild through the next season, and get a solid pick in the 07 draft where there are a lot of good players coming out, we can be in contention for the playoffs by 08. A backcourt of McCants and Banks would be great in the future.

There is a slim chance that the Wolves could turn it around by the next season, but that means getting rid of Jaric, Hudson, Hassell, and Blount. Just so we get breathing room. Maybe not Blount because he is the best big guy we got not KG. Basically make some trades here and there, taking chances on some guys. Maybe a Grant Hill. A Jay Williams. To open things up in the back court, maybe a Hassell for Brian Skinner, who is always an overlooked big man. Picking up a guy like Reggie Evans would also be huge.

I mean, going at it one more year won't hurt I guess, but KG is seriously not okay with the team. He rarely plays with the drive he used to play with. This is the first time I have heard of him criticizing his teammates, so something is up. I just think its best for the franchise to make a trade and rebuild after this season.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Well Idk. I mean we suck and won't make the playoffs, but I am always rooting but find the heartache of them losing a little less painful right now.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

sheefo13 said:


> I am begining to hope we lose... I am not saying that they just tank the season. It will really be pointless to make a push for the playoffs now, just because we will likely not make it and a sweep in the first round is going to hurt worse than not making the playoffs in a sense. Making the playoffs means we also lose a pick.
> 
> I do think that KG won't be a wolf next season, for the simple fact that they (management) can not put a solid team around. He has done all that he can, taking a pay cut is including. KG really does deserve to win a championship, but realisticly, it won't be here. UNLESS, we can turn this thing around by dealing a lot of the players with those huge contracts. Maybe taking a chance on some guys.
> 
> ...


I'd like that I mean he was the #2 overall pick he just needs to get back to his playing self. Although I would like to keep Banks if at all possible and just use both of them for awhile ALA Hinrich and Gordon/Duhon could be like Banks-Williams/McCants


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

we will win 40 ish percent of the remaining games, get a 13-14 number draft pick and it will get us no where.... we cant pack in the rest of the season because KG will lose it and want to leave.
we also cant make a run at the playoffs because we are just simply too far behind.
we gotta make a trade in the off season.. KG needs a number 2 man, ricky wont cut it if we are goin for a ring.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

HELL NO!

Like KG said (and endora already noted), it's supposed to hurt to lose. Hell, it hurts me when this team loses, and I'm just a fan. If this team doesn't care about winning than I'm not going to care about the team.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

socco said:


> HELL NO!
> 
> Like KG said (and endora already noted), it's supposed to hurt to lose. Hell, it hurts me when this team loses, and I'm just a fan. If this team doesn't care about winning than I'm not going to care about the team.


100% agreed. This team just makes me upset because they don't suck. They have talent and continue to lose??? This draft is weak anyways, unless we have a top 3 pick to nab Rudy Gay or Aldridge outta texas, it would be worthless, they might as well give it everything and take the best big man available. Re-Sign Banks, and hope they can nab Al Harrington with the MLE this offseason.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

i want the damn 8th seed!!!

CMON KG!

show elton brand what's up.. 

CMON marko!
show the clipps what you're capable of!


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I could care any less, there are about 11 games left. Nothing's big can change the outlook for this team. I hope the best for the future, that's all I can care about it right now.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

It's sad to say I am looking forward to the draft and to the offseason more than the finish of the regular season, first time Ive said that since Ive been a Wolves fan. On the bright side, maybe we can get a Shelden Williams or a Tyrus Thomas (the only young buck I'd take a chance on), and who knows, maybe a decent big man, (Magloire) in Free agency. I think even if this team makes no trades, the back court will be OK at worst next year. It's a big man hunt this offseason. Would the real Kevin McHale please stand up, please stand....uh I think we're gonna have a problem here :rotf: !


----------



## chezzy62 (Aug 24, 2005)

The Timberwolves should just play as good as they can for the rest of this season, then in the offseason, they should try to trade for a great defending Forward/Guard. KG is probable to stay in Minnesota for at least a couple more seasons.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

chezzy62 said:


> The Timberwolves should just play as good as they can for the rest of this season, then in the offseason, they should try to trade for a great defending Forward/Guard. KG is probable to stay in Minnesota for at least a couple more seasons.


We already have one in Hassel, the only other two like it are Bruce Bowen and Greg Buckner, and personally I think Hassel is better than both.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

The offseason we need to take a good interest in Magloire, he won't be in MIL next year because they wanna get rid of him to help Bogut out since they already have him, Smith, and Gadzuric..
Magloire would be a very nice player to have he is a great rebounder and can finish at the rim, and for the draft I would like us to pick up a SF because lets face it that hassell and davis aren't big enough...We have 2 sf's on the team and they are average and crap(reed and dupree) and we need to make sure to keep Marcus Banks around.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

We should keep Hassell because of his defensive abilities as well he's improving on the offense. I'm not sure about Davis, though.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

yea magloire is awesome.. 

BUT this just in in ESPN intelligence reports that pryzbilla May not sign with blazers again next year.. 
MINNESOTA MUST SIGN HIM!!


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

abwowang said:


> yea magloire is awesome..
> 
> BUT this just in in ESPN intelligence reports that pryzbilla May not sign with blazers again next year..
> MINNESOTA MUST SIGN HIM!!


KG and Pryzbilla don't get along...


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

moss_is_1 said:


> KG and Pryzbilla don't get along...


i dont particularly think pryzbilla is anything special anyway, not an addition i think would lead to much success for the wolves. i think nazr is a better option if we are just looking at signing a MLE center.
but personally i dont think this squad + either of those players is going to be a big improvement next season.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

moss_is_1 said:


> KG and Pryzbilla don't get along...


really?
why? i never heard of this..?


----------



## Jay_DX (Mar 23, 2005)

Magloire or Przybilla would be a good fit for the Wolves, if they get along with the 'Ticket. Imagine we get Magloire and maybe draft O'Bryant as a local hero - could that be, along with KG staying of course, the key to success?

What about Nene, kind of a risky business, but the guy got talent. Would MLE be enough to sign him?


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

i dont want nene just cause he is risky.. 
magloire would be good.. pryzbilla too.. 

i saw obryant in march madness.. this kid can play.. 
what is he supposed to be projected at?


----------



## Jay_DX (Mar 23, 2005)

O'Bryant should be a late lottery pick and playing as center, even though he's a little too thin for the job. IMO, he'll be a Tyson Chandler / Nazr Mohammed type of player.

Here's the profile from draftnet:

http://www.nbadraft.net/profiles/patrickobryant.asp


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Jay_DX said:


> O'Bryant should be a late lottery pick and playing as center, even though he's a little too thin for the job. IMO, he'll be a Tyson Chandler / Nazr Mohammed type of player.
> 
> Here's the profile from draftnet:
> 
> http://www.nbadraft.net/profiles/patrickobryant.asp


unless we get lucky in the lottery and get a higher than expected pick ( say 8 or up ) i would love the wolves to pick up this guy... only seen him play a couple of times, but he definately has the talent.. 13.4 and 9 in 27 minutes is pretty impressive. then in the offseason package blount and his contract with some talent to hopefully pick up another quality player. have eddie and obryant at the C spot


----------

